# دعوه للنقاش (هل يمكن استخدام الكود البريطانى لتصميم الاعمده كبديل عن الكود المصرى فى برنامج الايتابس



## hema81 (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
دعوه للنقاش 
هل يمكن استخدام الكود البريطانى لتصميم الاعمده فى برنامج الايتابس للحصول على نتائج مطابقه لتصميم الاعمده باستخدام الكود المصرى ؟؟؟؟؟
وان كان ممكن فكيف يمكن تطبيق ذلك فى برنامج الايتاب وما هى المعاملات والتعريفات المطلوب ادخالها للبرنامج للحصول على النتائج المطلوبه 
نحاول سويا الاجابه على هذه التساؤلات وفى انتظار مشاركه اخواننا المهندسين 
تقبلوا تحياتى
*


----------



## hema81 (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
من المعروف لدينا جميع الى ان اول خطوه فى تصميم الاعمده هى معرفه ان كانت هذه الاعمده مقيده (BRACED-NON SWAY ) ام انها غير مقيده ( UNBRACED-SWAY ) .
وبالرجوع للكود المصرى نجد ان الكود قد وضع الشروط التاليه لكى تكون الاعمده مقيده وهى :









اى ان الكود المصرى اشترط وجود حوائط خرسانيه لتدعيم المبنى ضد الاحمال الجانبيه وليس معنى وجود الحوائط ان المبنى اصبح مقيد ولكن لابد من حساب المعامل الفا ومقارنته بالقيم التى وضعها الكود لتحديد هل المبنى مقيد او غير مقيد كما يجب ان تكون هذه الحوائط موزعه بانتظام فى المسقط الافقى بقدر الاماكن وان تكون بكامل ارتفاع المبنى .
وبالرجوع للكود البريطانى لتحديد هل الاعمده مقيده او غير مقيده نجد التالى :




نجد ان الكود البريطانى قد اشترط ايضا ضرورة وجود حوائط خرسانيه لمقاومة كل الاحمال الجانبيه التى قد يتعرض لها المبنى فى اتجاه معين لكى نستطيع القول بأن المبنى مقيد فى هذا الاتجاه وخلاف ذلك فان المبنى يعتبر غير مقيد .
وعليه يمكن القول بأن الكود المصرى والكود البريطانى متفقين فى هذه الجزئيه الى حد كبير والتى تمثل الخطوه الاولى فى تصميم الاعمده .
يتبع 
*


----------



## hema81 (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بعد تحديد هل الاعمده مقيده او غير مقيده ونفترض اننا قد قمنا بعمل الموديل الخاص بالمبنى على برنامج الايتاب وتم عمل التحليل الانشائى له بعد ادخال جميع الاحمال الرأسيه والجانبيه على المبنى وذلك طبقا للكود المصرى وكما نعلم انه يمكن ادخال الاحمال الجانبيه ( الزلازل) طبقا للكود المصرى على برنامج الايتاب باستخدام الكود الاوروبى واننا انتهينا من مرحله التحليل ونريد البدء فى تصميم الاعمده فعلينا اولا بالدخول الى قائمه DESIGN وتحديد الكود المستخدم فى التصميم وهنا سوف نقوم باختيار الكود البريطانى لتصميم الاعمده كما بالصورة التاليه :
DESIGN / CONCRETE FRAME DESIGN/VIEW/REVISE PREFERENCE




وكما نلاحظ ان المعاملات الخاصه بالتصميم هى نفسها الموجوده بالكود المصرى GAMA C=1.5 وGAMA STEEL=1.15
وبذلك نكون قد اختارنا الكود البريطانى ثم يتم اختيار جميع الاعمده الموجوده بالمبنى لتحديد هل هى مقيده ام غير مقيده كالتالى :
بعد اختيار الاعمده ومن قائمهDESIGN/**CONC. FRAME DESIGN/VIEW/OVERWRITE كما بالصورة التاليه 




ونقوم باختيار نوع الاعمده SWAY OR NON SWAY 
وبذلك نكون قد انتهينا من الخطوة الاولى وكيفية تطبيقها على برنامج الايتاب وننتقل الى باقى المعاملات الداخله فى تصميم الاعمده ومقارنتها بين الكود المصرى والكود البريطانى وكيفيه ادخالها على الايتاب لتصميم الاعمده.

تقبلوا تحياتى
*


----------



## hema81 (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
ننتقل الى باقى التعريفات والمعاملات الخاصه بتصميم الاعمده 
اولا: ارتفاع العمود الخالص Ho:
من المعروف ان الارتفاع الخالص للعمود يختلف باختلاف النظام الانشائى المستخدم فى البلاطات سواء كانت سولد سلاب او فلات سلاب او هوردى او فلات سلاب مع وجود drop or column head كما بالصورة التاليه :




ففى حاله السولد سلاب نجد ان:
الطول الخالص للعمود = ارتفاع الدور - ارتفاع الكمرات الساقطه 
وفى الفلات سلاب نجد ان :
الطول الخالص للعمود = ارتفاع الدور- سمك البلاطه او ( سمك الدروب بنل او column head height ) 
وهكذا............. ولكن هل يقوم برنامج الايتاب بحساب الارتفاع الخالص للعمود بشكل صحيح كما ورد فى الكود فى الحالات السابقه ؟؟؟؟ وان كان الايتاب لايقوم بحسابه بشكل صحيح فكيف يمكن تعديله فى البرنامج للحصول عليه بشكل صحيح لانه عامل اساسى فى جميع الحسابات الخاصه بطول الانبعاج للاعمده .
نحاول الاجابه على هذا السؤال ان شاء الله 
يتبع 
*


----------



## hema81 (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
للاجابه على السؤال السابق الخاص بحساب الارتفاع الخالص للعمود Ho فى برنامج الايتاب نجد ان لدينا حالتين :
1- فى حاله ان السقف المستخدم من النوع solid slab نجد ان البرنامج يقوم بحساب الارتفاع الخالص للعمود بالشكل الصحيح كالتالى :
الارتفاع الخالص = ارتفاع الدور - ارتفاع الكمرات الساقطه للسقف 
ولكن لابد وان تكون الكمرات مقسمه عند نقط التقائها مع الاعمده اى انه عندما نقوم بادخال الكمرات الى البرنامج لابد من تقسيمها عند نقط اتصالها بالاعمده ويمكن الاستغناء عن هذا الشرط اذا كان هناك كمراتين فى اتجاهين متعامدين عند نقطه الاتصال بالاعمده اما فى حاله وجود كمره فى اتجاه واحد تمرعلى العمود لابد من تقسيم هذه الكمره مع نقطه اتصالها بالعمود لكى يقوم البرنامج بحساب الارتفاع الخالص للعمود بالشكل الصحيح .
2- فى حاله السقف المستخدم من النوع Flat slab نجد ان البرنامج لايقوم بحساب الطول الخالص للعمود بالشكل الصحيح كما يلى:
الارتفاع الخالص للعمود = ارتفاع الدور
وهذا ايضا فى حالة وجود drop panel or column head 
وكما نرى انه فى الحاله الثانيه لابد من تعديل الطول الخالص للعمود والذى قام البرنامج بحسابه ويمكن عمل ذلك بسهوله على برنامج الايتاب كما سنرى باذن الله .
تقبلوا تحياتى
*


----------



## hema81 (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
لتعديل الطول الخالص للاعمده فى حاله اتصالها بالبلاطه الفلات سلاب يتيح لنا برنامج الايتاب امكانيه تعديل هذا الطول بالنسبه التى نحددها نحن وذلك من خلال معامل يسمى Unbraced Length Ratio فعلى سبيل المثال نفترض ان ارتفاع الدور3.20m وان سمك البلاطه الفلات المستخدمه 0.20m نجد ان البرنامج يعطى Ho=3.20 بينما القيمه الصحيحه هى Ho=3.00m لذا يلزم تقليل هذا الطول بالنسبه التاليه = 3.00/3.20 = 0.9375 .
وعليه يمكن اختيار الاعمده المتصله بالبلاطات الفلات والتى قد تكون للمبنى بالكامل او لاعمده فى دور واحد فقط او لجزء من المبنى على حسب النظام الانشائى للمبنى والذى قد يختلف من دور لدور اوفى نفس الدور ثم من قائمة Design / concrete frame design /view/overwrite 
ويتم ادخال المعامل السابق فى الاتجاهين كما بالصورة التاليه 




وعليه فسوف يقوم البرنامج بضرب هذا المعامل 0.9375*ارتفاع الدور 3.20 ليصبح الطول الخالص للعمود هو 3.00 متر 
بذلك وبعد هذه الخطوة نكون قمنا بتدقيق حساب الطول الخالص للعمود Ho وتأكدنا من ان البرنامج سوف يقوم بحسابه بشكل صحيح بعد عمل الخطوات السابقه .
يتبع 
*


----------



## hema81 (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
نستكمل باقى المعاملات الخاصه بتصميم الاعمده 
2- طول الانبعاج الفعال للعمود He على حسب الكود المصرى او Le على حسب الكود البريطانى:
اولا الكود المصرى :
يعرف طول الانبعاج الفعال للعمود على انه نسبه من الطول الخالص للعمود طبقا للمعادله التاليه :
He = K * Ho
حيث يتوقف المعامل k على نوع الاعمده هل هى مقيده او غير مقيده وايضا على حاله التثبيت للعمود عند طرفيه كما يلى :








ثانيا الكود البريطانى :يتم تحديد طول الانبعاج الفعال للعمود طبقا للمعادله التاليه 
Le = B*Ho 
والمعامل Beta يعادل المعامل k فى الكود المصرى ويمكن تحديده كما يلى 
















ونستخلص مما سبق التطابق بين الكود المصرى والكود البريطانى فى حساب الطول الفعال للعمود وان المعامل k يقابل ويساوى المعامل beta B فى الكود البريطانى .
والسؤال التالى كيف يمكننا ادخال هذا المعامل فى برنامج الايتاب لحساب الطول الفعال للعمود ومن ثم يمكن حساب وتحديد هل العمود طويل ام قصير وايضا حساب العزوم الاضافيه على العمود 
هذا ما سنحاول معرفته باذن الله 
تقبلوا تحياتى
*


----------



## أسامه نواره (12 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
مجهود اكثر من رائع 
احب اضيف معلومه صغيره وهى فى البدايه يتم تعريف اجهاد الخرسانه للمكعب فى الكود المصرى بتكون للمكعب بمقاس 15.8*15.8*15.8 سم بينما فى الكود البريطانى بيكون مقاس المكعب القياسى 10 *10 * 10 سم وعلى ذلك يجب تعديل اجهاد الخرسانه فى قائمة define
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## hema81 (12 ديسمبر 2013)

أسامه نواره قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> مجهود اكثر من رائع
> احب اضيف معلومه صغيره وهى فى البدايه يتم تعريف اجهاد الخرسانه للمكعب فى الكود المصرى بتكون للمكعب بمقاس 15.8*15.8*15.8 سم بينما فى الكود البريطانى بيكون مقاس المكعب القياسى 10 *10 * 10 سم وعلى ذلك يجب تعديل اجهاد الخرسانه فى قائمة define
> تقبل تحياتى


*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
تحياتى لك استاذنا الفاضل م اسامه واشكرك على كلماتك الطيبه 
وكما تفضلت لابد من تعديل اجهاد الخرسانه Fcu لتتوافق مع الكود المصرى ويمكن الاستعانه بالجدول التالى لحساب معامل التصحيح المطلوب كما يلى




واتمنى من حضرتك المشاركه الدائمه معنا وتوجيهنا وبنهايه هذا الموضوع باذن الله سيمكنا تصميم الاعمده بالكود البريطانى فى برنامج الايتاب لنحصل على نتائج مطابقة للكود المصرى والتى توفر علينا الكثير فى تصميم الاعمده بهذه الطريقه لقله المعاملات الداخله فى التصميم وسهولة التعامل معها بعيد عن الحسابات المعقده فى معظم الاكواد الاخرى والتى نعانى كثيرا فى التعامل معها .
مع خالص تحياتى وتقديرى*


----------



## hema81 (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
نستكمل موضوعنا وبعد ان توصلنا الى ان المعامل k فى الكود المصرى يعادل المعامل B فى الكود البريطانى نتعرف الان على طريقه ادخال هذا المعامل فى برنامج الايتاب .
ولكن لابد اولا ان نعرف اننا نقوم بدراسه الاعمده فى الاتجاهين x و y وذلك عن طريق تحديد نوع الاتصال عند نهايه الاعمده مرة فى الاتجاه x ومره فى اتجاه y ثم ندخل الى الجداول السابقه لتحديد Bx و By وهذه القيم يتم تحديدها لكل عمود بالدور الارضى للمبنى .
وهنا نجد اننا سوف نتعامل مع كل عمود فى الدور الارضى لنقوم بادخال هذه المعاملات مره فى اتجاه المحور الرئيسى ومره فى اتجاه المحور الثانوى او Major axis و Minor axis وهذه المحور يمكن تعريفها كما بالصوره التاليه 
**




*​حيث اذا افتراضنا ان وضعيه العمود كما بالصورة السابقه تكون Bx هى B about minor axis وBy هى B about major axis
وبالتالى يمكن فقط ادخال B minor وكذلك B major لاعمده الدور الارضى بسهوله وذلك عن طريق اختيار العمود ثم من قائمة design / concrete frame design/ view/overwrite وتعديل القيم السابقه كما نريد طبقا للقيم التى نحددها من الجداول السابقه كما بالصوره 




وحيث ان الاعمده فى الدور الارضى تكون fixed مع القواعد اما من ناحية السقف تكون اما partially fixed كما فى الفلات سلاب او كمرات عمقها اقل من طول العمود فى اتجاه الدراسه او تكون fixed فى حال كمرات عمقها اكبر من طول العمود فى اتجاه الدراسه وعلى فرض المبنى sway سنجد ان هذه القيمه تتراوح مابين 1.2 - 1.3 
وهنا اقصد التحدث عن اعمده الدور الارضى فقط كمرحله اولى فى التصميم وسنعرف فيما بعد بأذن الله كيفيه التعامل مع الاعمده فى باقى الادوار وذلك بعد الانتهاء تماما من تصميم الاعمده بالدور الارضى وعمل قصات الاعمده لباقى الادوار .
تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## hema81 (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
من خلال الخطوات السابقة نكون قد قمنا بتعريف Ho او Lo وكذلك قمنا بتعريف المعامل k او B لحساب طول الانبعاج He او Le ولكن قبل عمل Run Design لتصميم الاعمده هناك بعض الاعدادات المطلوبه لسهولة الحصول على نتائج التصميم يمكن تلخيصها فيما يلى :
- فى البدايه من المفترض ان نكون قد قمنا بتصميم الاعمده على الاحمال الرأسيه وذلك خارج البرنامج بالاستعانه بأى شيت اكسل وحصلنا على نماذج للاعمده بابعاد للقطاع الخرسانى وتسليح بنسبه تسليح فى حدود 1% وادخال هذه القطاعات الى برنامج الايتاب وتخصيصها للاعمده كلا على حسب القطاع الخاص به ونعرف للبرنامج بأن يقوم بالتحقق من هذه القطاعات كما بالصوره التاليه اثناء تعريف القطاعات من قائمة define 




- بعد الانتهاء من تعريف القطاعات نقوم باختيار الاعمده والتى لها نفس القطاع وعمل group لتلك الاعمده فعلى سبيل المثال لدينا قطاعات 30*70 و30*80 و 30*100 نختار هذه القطاعات ونعمل لكلا منها جروب وليكن group30*70 و group 30*80 وgroup 30*100 وهكذا .........
- من قائمة design / concrete frame design/select design groups
ونختار الجروب التى قمنا بتعريفها للقطاعات المختلفه للاعمده لكى يقوم البرنامج بتصميمها اما عند عدم عمل تلك الخطوة فسوف يقوم البرنامج بفرض قطاعات عشوائيه للاعمده والتصميم على اساسها.




- من المفترض ايضا ان نكون قد قمنا بتعريف load combination للاحمال الرأسيه والاحمال الجانبيه والمكونه من 25 حالة تحميل طبقا للكود المصرى ولابد ان نعرف للبرنامج ان يقوم بالتصميم على هذه التراكيب للاحمال وذلك من خلال قائمة design/concrete frame design/select design combinations كما يلى 




وبذلك نكون قد انتهينا من الاعدادات الخاصه بالتصميم على برنامج الايتاب ثم نقوم بعمل Run design .
وان شاء الله سوف ننتقل الى قراءة نتائج التصميم والتعرف على كل جزئيه بها لفهمها ومعرفة كيف يقوم البرنامج بالتصميم طبقا للكود البريطانى ومقارنة تلك النتائج فى حال ما قمنا نحن بالتصميم طبقا للكود المصرى خارج البرنامج ونعرف مدى مطابقة هذه النتائج للكود المصرى.
تقبلوا تحياتى
*


----------



## أسامه نواره (12 ديسمبر 2013)

الشكر المتواصل للمهندس ابراهيم على المجهود الكبير ولكن للمعلوميه بعد مراجعة الكود المصرى لاحمال الزلازل 2008 فان عدد حالات التحميل بعد تطبيق الحالات التاليه سوف تكون بعدد 144 حالة تحميل للزلازل فقط 





تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أبو العطا (13 ديسمبر 2013)

جزا الله خيراً المهندس إبراهيم والمهندس أسامه على ما يقدمانه


----------



## أسامه نواره (13 ديسمبر 2013)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الشكر المتواصل للمهندس ابراهيم على المجهود الكبير ولكن للمعلوميه بعد مراجعة الكود المصرى لاحمال الزلازل 2008 فان عدد حالات التحميل بعد تطبيق الحالات التاليه سوف تكون بعدد 144 حالة تحميل للزلازل فقط
> 
> 
> 
> ...


بالطبع يجب الاخذ فى الاعتبار معادلتى الزلازل فى الاعتبار والموجودتيين بالكود المصرى للخرسانه 2006 كما يلى 








حيث من المعادلتيين السابقتيين يتم استنتاج 72 حالة تحميل لكل واحده وبالتالى تكون حالات التحميل هى 144 حالة تحميل للزلازل فقط 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## hema81 (13 ديسمبر 2013)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الشكر المتواصل للمهندس ابراهيم على المجهود الكبير ولكن للمعلوميه بعد مراجعة الكود المصرى لاحمال الزلازل 2008 فان عدد حالات التحميل بعد تطبيق الحالات التاليه سوف تكون بعدد 144 حالة تحميل للزلازل فقط
> 
> 
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
نشكر استاذنا الفاضل م اسامه على هذه المعلوت القيمه والتى لا تبخل بها علينا دائما
وبالعوده للفقره التى ذكرتها حضرتك فى الكود المصرى للاحمال والخاصه بطريقه تجميع المركبات الافقيه لقوه الزلازل فى الاتجاهين كما يلى 




​نجد انه هناك اربع احتمالات لمركبات الاحمال الواقعه على العنصر الانشائى المقاوم لقوة الزلزال وعلى فرض وقوع المركبه فى الربع الاول كمابالصوره السابقه ولدينا ثلاث حالات للزلزال فى اتجاه X وثلاث حالات فى اتجاهY ينتج عنها 36 حالة تحميل وللاربع احتمالات التى يمكن حدوثها يكون لدينا 144 حاله تحميل للمركبات الافقيه للزلازل فقط .
مرفق الملف التالى لحالات التحميل الواجب عملها LOAD CASES وكذلك LOAD COMB.بعدد 144 حاله تحميل على الرابط التالى 
http://www.gulfup.com/?pZv42n
مع خالص تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (13 ديسمبر 2013)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> نشكر استاذنا الفاضل م اسامه على هذه المعلوت القيمه والتى لا تبخل بها علينا دائما
> وبالعوده للفقره التى ذكرتها حضرتك فى الكود المصرى للاحمال والخاصه بطريقه تجميع المركبات الافقيه لقوه الزلازل فى الاتجاهين كما يلى
> 
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اشكرك مهندس ابرهيم على هذا المجهود الاكثر من رائع على ايضاح حالات التحميل التى يتم استخدامها فى تصميم الاعمده فى برنامج الايتابس طبقا للكود المصرى للخرسانه 2006 والمأخوذ من الكود البريطانى التى قمت بشرحها سابقا
ولكن هناك معلومه لابد من اضافتها اننا لم ندخل المركبه الرأسيه فى حالات التحميل السابقه والتى يجب الانتباه اليها كما ذكر الكود المصرى للاحمال كالاتى 




فهل نستطيع عمل حالات التحميل لاخذ المركبه الرأسيه فى الاعتبار كما نص الكود على الحالات السابقه التى يجب اخذها فى الاعتبار

تقبل تحياتى


----------



## hema81 (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
من الاشياء المهمة ايضا اثناء التحليل الانشائى للمبنى والتى يجب ذكرها قبل الدخول فى تصميم الاعمده وقراءة نتائج التصميم هى اجراء تحليل ال P-Delta وذلك من قائمة define/ P-Delta options كما بالصوره التاليه 




وذلك لما لها من اهميه كبيره لدراسة الانبعاج الحادث فى الاعمده نتيجه الانزياح الجانبى للمبنى side sway الناتج عن تأثير الاحمال الجانبيه فبالنظر الى الصوره التاليه 




نجد انه يوجد نوعين من التشكل ( الانبعاج ) للاعمده الاول ناتج عن side sway للمبنى ككل ويسمى big delta وللبرنامج القدرة على حساب هذا التشكل بشرط اجراء وتفعيل تحليل ال P-delta اثناء التحليل الانشائى واضافة تأثير هذا التشكل على العزوم الناتجه على الاعمده من التحليل الانشائى اما بالنسبه للنوع الثانى وهو التشكل (الانبعاج ) الحادث فى الاعمده نتيجه الاحمال الرأسيه او ما يسمى ب small delta ولكن لايستطيع البرنامج حساب هذا التشكل الا فى حال تقسيم الاعمده بين الادوار الى اكثر من جزء ولكن من عيوب هذه الطريقه انها تؤثر بشكل كبير على نتائج التصميم حيث يعتمد البرنامج فى حال قمنا بذلك باخذ العزوم عند نهايه هذه الاجزاء كل على حده وادخالها فى حساب العزوم التصميميه على العمود وهذا خطأ حيث كما سنرى فيما بعد ان العزوم الداخله فى التصميم تأخذ عند نهايات العمود .
ولكن نجد انه من خلال ماقمنا به من تصحيح ل Ho وادخال للمعامل B يمكن حساب small delta وبالتالى حساب العزوم الاضافيه M add نتيجه هذا التشكل وهذا طبعا فى مرحله التصميم وليس اثناء التحليل الانشائى .
وهذه الفقره من المانويل الخاص بالبرنامج توضح لنا ما ذكرت 




تقبلوا تحياتى
*


----------



## hema81 (13 ديسمبر 2013)

أسامه نواره قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> اشكرك مهندس ابرهيم على هذا المجهود الاكثر من رائع على ايضاح حالات التحميل التى يتم استخدامها فى تصميم الاعمده فى برنامج الايتابس طبقا للكود المصرى للخرسانه 2006 والمأخوذ من الكود البريطانى التى قمت بشرحها سابقا
> ولكن هناك معلومه لابد من اضافتها اننا لم ندخل المركبه الرأسيه فى حالات التحميل السابقه والتى يجب الانتباه اليها كما ذكر الكود المصرى للاحمال كالاتى
> 
> ...




*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اعتقد انه فى هذه الحاله نحن نتحدث عن التحليل الديناميكى لذا لابد اولا من تعريف داله Response spectrum للزلازال وذلك عن طريق قائمة define / Function / Response spectrum ثم من قائمة define /load cases يتم تعريف الحالات التاليه 




وبعد الانتهاء من تعريف هذه الحالات يمكن عمل ال load combinations بنفس الطريقه الموجوده بالملف السابق الذى قمت برفعه مع اضافة الحالات الخاصه بالمركبه الرأسيه SPZ .
وفى انتظار رأى حضرتك 
مع خالص تحياتى وتقديرى
*


----------



## أسامه نواره (13 ديسمبر 2013)

hema81 قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اعتقد انه فى هذه الحاله نحن نتحدث عن التحليل الديناميكى لذا لابد اولا من تعريف داله Response spectrum للزلازال وذلك عن طريق قائمة define / Function / Response spectrum ثم من قائمة define /load cases يتم تعريف الحالات التاليه
> 
> 
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
بالفعل هذه احدى مشاكل الكود المصرى لاحمال الزلازل انه لاحمال االزلازل فى المناطق الضعيفه زلزاليا لم يقم باضافة المركبه الرأسيه لمركبة أحمال الزلزال الافقيه مثلما فعل الكود الامريكى ubc97 كما نرى فى الصوره التاليه 



لذلك زكما ذكرت لابد من عمل تحليل ديناميكى لادخال مركبة الاحمال الرأسيه 
وعلى ذلك نتستنج فى الكود المصرى لاحمال الزلازل أنه لابد من عمل تحليل ديناميكى عندما تكون عجلة الزلازل اكبر من 0.25 g وهى المبانى الموجود فى منطقة سيناء على حسب تصنيفات الكود المصرى لمناطق الزلازل 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## hema81 (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
نبدأ باذن الله قراءة نتائج التصميم لعمود بقطاع 25*100 والذى تم تصميمه وفق الكود البريطانى ونحاول استعراض هذه النتائج وفهمها ومقارنتها فى حال ما قمنا بالتصميم طبقا للكود المصرى فاذا كانت نتائج التصميم كالتالى 








وكما نرى فان اقصى حاله تحميل والتى قام البرنامج بالتصميم بناءا عليها هى الحاله E4 واذا حاولنا استعراض نتائج التحليل الانشائى لهذه الحاله على العمود للوقوف على كيفية قيام البرنامج بالتصميم نجد التالى :
1- اقصى حمل على العمود طبقا لحاله التحميل E4 كمايلى 




-العزوم الناتجة من التحليل الانشائى M3-3 عند طرفى العمود كما يلى 








-العزوم الناتجه من التحليل الانشائى M2-2 عند طرفى العمود كما يلى 








ونحاول سويا قراءة هذه النتائج باذن الله 
تقبلوا تحياتى

*


----------



## hema81 (13 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اذا كان النظام المستخدم لبلاطة السقف للمبنى الموجود به العمود C11 الذى نقوم بتصميمه هو سقف سولد سلاب ارتفاع كمرات السقف 70cm وكذلك ارتفاع الدور 3.20 فان ارتفاع العمود الخالص فى هذه الحاله Ho =3.20-0.70 اى ان Ho=2.50m .
واذا افتراضنا ان اتصال العمود عند نهايتيه هو partially fixed فى الاتجاهين وان العمود غير مقيد فى الاتجاهين unbraced وعليه قمنا بادخال المعامل B والذى يقابل المعامل k فى الكود المصرى بالقيمه 1.50 فى الاتجاهين 
فكيف نصل الى هذه القيم فى نتائج التصميم ؟؟؟؟؟؟
كما نرى فى الصورة التاليه يمكن الوصول والتحقق من هذه القيم كالتالى 





تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## En.El Seidy (13 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير
موضوع يستحق القراءه ولابد أن يقرا جيدا​


----------



## EnG.MoHaMeD 2010 (14 ديسمبر 2013)

_جزاكم الله كل خير​_


----------



## abu saif (14 ديسمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك يا بش مهندس


----------



## hema81 (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
نستكمل سويا قراءة نتائج تصميم الاعمده طبقا للكود البريطانى ومقارنتها بالكود المصرى 
والسؤال التالى كيف يقوم البرنامج بحساب العزوم الاضافيه M add على العمود نتيجه التشكل ( الانبعاج) او local buckling او كما وضحنا سابقا مايعرف ب small delta ؟؟؟؟؟؟
بالرجوع الى الكود المصرى نجد التالى :
- حساب العزوم الاضافيه على الاعمده المقيده braced column








حيث يتم حساب معامل النحافه Lamda من المعادله التاليه 



وكما نرى من المعادلات السابقه يمكنا حساب العزوم الاضافيه على الاعمده المقيده جانبيا وهذه العزوم يمكن ان يتم اضافتها الى العزوم الناتجه من التحليل الانشائى وذلك على حسب نوع العمود هل هو طويل long column ام عمود قصير short column .
فللاعمده المقيده جانبيا يتم اضافه العزوم الاضافيه M add للعزوم الناتجه من التحليل الانشائى فى حال كان العمود طويل long column اما بالنسبه للاعمده القصيره short column **يمكن اهمال العزوم الاضافيه على العمود
ولمعرفة هل العمود طويل ام قصير يتم مقارنه slenderness ratio بالقيم التاليه 



يتبع 
*


----------



## hema81 (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
نستكمل كيفية حساب العزوم الاضافيه M add على الاعمده فى الكود المصرى 
-حساب العزوم الاضافيه على الاعمده الغير مقيده جانبيا Unbraced column




وكما نرى انه فى هذه الحاله (Unbraced column ) والتى تتعرض فيها جميع الاعمده الموجوده فى الدور الواحد لازاحه جانبيه بقدر متساوى تقريبا يمكن حساب العزوم الاضافيه على الاعمده عن طريق حساب ال delta لكل عمود بالدور وذلك من المعادله التاليه 




وحساب متوسط الازاحه فى الدور delta average وبعد حساب هذه القيمه يتم استبعاد القيم لل delta التى تزيد عن قيمه ال delta average واعاده الحساب مره اخرى .
وللاعمده الغير مقيده جانبيا يتم حساب العزوم الاضافيه على الاعمده واضافتها للعزوم الناتجه من التحليل الانشائى سواء كان العمود قصير short column او عمود طويل long column 
وذلك طبقا للبند 4-4-6-b من الكود المصرى والذى ذكر فيه بأن يتم اخذ العزوم التصميميه على الاعمده القصيره طبقا للبند 6-4-5-3-أ والخاص بالعزوم الاضافيه M add 




**تقبلوا تحياتى*


----------



## hema81 (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
واذا نظرنا الى ا**لكود المصرى فى حساب العزوم الاضافيه على الاعمده نجد انه مطابق للكود البريطانى حيث ان الكود المصرى ماخوذ عن الكود البريطانى فى تصميم الاعمده وبالرجوع للكود البريطانى نجد التالى :
- حساب العزوم الاضافيه على الاعمده المقيده جانبيا braced column-non sway 




العزم الاضافى = الحمل الرأسى Pu * delta











وكما نرى فان المعادلات السابقة هى نفس المعادلات الموجوده فى الكود المصرى باستثناء المعامل k والذى يمكن اخذه يساوى 1 ويقوم ايضا برنامج الايتاب ايضا باعتبار k=1 وبذلك لايكون هناك فرق بين المعادلات فى الكودين 
-حساب العزوم الاضافيه فى الاعمده الغير مقيده جانبيا 




وهى ايضا نفس المعادلات الموجوده بالكود المصرى فى هذه الحاله 
وبعد المقارنه بين الكود المصرى والكود البريطانى فى كيفيه حساب العزوم الاضافيه على الاعمده ننتقل باذن الله الى نتائج برنامج الايتاب لنرى كيفيه حساب البرنامج لهذه العزوم بالارقام حتى تتضح الصوره باذن الله 
تقبلوا تحياتى
*


----------



## hema81 (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اذا نظرنا الى الصورة التاليه وهى لنتائج التصميم للعمود الذى نقوم بدراسته كالتالى 




واردنا حساب M add على العمود طبقا للمعادلات التاليه 








اولا حساب العزم الاضافى M3 :
**K=B=1.5
Ho=2.50 m 
He =1.5*2.50=3.75 m 
Lambda=He /b OR t
*​*وفى الاتجاه 3-3 تكون t=1.0m 
*
*Lambda=3.75 / 1=3.75
delta =Lambda ^2*t/2000
delta=3.75^2*1.0/2000=0.00703125 m
*​وطبقا للحاله التى نقوم بالتصميم عليها فان Pu=169.0758t 
ومن خلال Pu وال delta يمكنا حساب العزم الاضافى M add فى هذا الاتجاه كالتالى

M add= Pu*delta
M add=169.0758*0.00703125
M add =1.1888 t.m
​وهى تماما كما فى نتائج التصميم على البرنامج فى هذا الاتجاه .
يتبع 
تقبلوا تحياتى


*
*​


----------



## hema81 (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
واذا اردنا حساب العزم الاضافى حول المحور 2-2 




بنفس الطريقه السابقه كما يلى 
**K=B=1.50
Ho=2.50 m 
He= 1.50 * 2.50 = 3.75 m 
Lambda=He / b OR t
**
*​*وفى الاتجاه 2-2 تكون b=0.25 m 
*
*Lambda= 3.75 / 0.25 =15
delta = Lambda ^2*b / 2000
delta=15^2*0.25/2000=0.028125 m
*​*وطبقا للحاله التى نقوم بالتصميم عليها Pu=169.0758t 
ومن خلال ال Pu وال delta يمكننا حساب العزم الاضافى M add فى هذا الاتجاه كالتالى
*
*M add= Pu*delta
M add=169.0758*0.028125
M add=4.7553 t.m
*​*وهى تماما كما فى نتائج التصميم على البرنامج فى هذا الاتجاه.
وبذلك نكون انتهينا من كيفية حساب العزوم الاضافيه على العمود فى الاتجاهين ومقارنه النتائج بالنتائج التى نحصل عليها من البرنامج والتى وجدنها متطابقه تماما .
وتجدر الاشاره هنا الى ان البرنامج يقوم بحساب M add على الاعمده بنفس الطريقه فى حال كانت الاعمده مقيده او غير مقيده بمعنى انه لايقوم فى حالة كانت الاعمده غير مقيده بحساب delta average للاعمده فى الدور ويعتمد ال delta لكل عمود على حده لحساب العزوم الاضافيه على هذا العمود ولاتوجد مشكله فى ذلك حيث ان الطريقه المذكوره فى الكود محدده بشرط وهو ان يكون الانزياح الجانبى على الاعمده متساوى تقريبا كما يلى 




وهذا لا يتحقق فى معظم الاحيان فلا توجد مشكله فى نتائج البرنامج من اعتماد ال delta الخاصه بكل عمود وحساب العزوم الاضافيه عليه كلا على حده .
ارجو ان تكون الصوره وضحت وفى انتظار مشاركاتكم وننتقل باذن الله الى كيفيه حساب العزوم الدنيا على العمود M min حتى يمكننا بعد ذلك حساب العزوم التصميميه النهائيه على العمود .
تقبلوا تحياتى
*


----------



## hema81 (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
بالرجوع للكود المصرى لحساب العزوم الدنيا M min المؤثره على قطاع العمود نجد ان الكود قد وضع حدود دنيا لمقدار لامركزية الاحمال e min والتى يمكن حساب M min لها كالتالى 




وكذلك الكود البريطانى وضع نفس الحدود لل e min كالتالى 




ولكى يقوم برنامج الايتابس باعتبار e min فى التصميم لابد من تفعيل الخيار consider min eccentricity قبل البدء فى التصميم وذلك من قائمة design / concrete frame design / view/Revise preference كما بالصوره التاليه 




تقبلوا تحياتى
*


----------



## hema81 (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
واذا اردنا تطبيق معادلات الكود لحساب العزوم الدنيا المؤثره على العمود الذى نقوم بدراسته وابعاده 25*100 ومقارنة هذه العزوم بنتائج البرنامج التاليه 




نجد التالى 
**M min = Pu * e min*​*ولحساب ال Min حول محور 2-2 حيث ان بعد العمود 25cm وهو البعد العمود على محور 2-2 نجد ان :
*
*e min =0.05 * 0.25 = 0.0125 m <0.02 m ----- OK
M min =Pu * e min = 169.0758*0.0125
M min =2.1134 t.m
*​*وهو نفس العزم الذى حصلنا عليه فى نتائج التصميم **بالبرنامج فى هذا الاتجاه 
**ولحساب ال Min حول محور 3-3 حيث ان بعد العمود 100cm وهو البعد العمود على محور 3-3 نجد ان :*


*e min =0.05 * 1.0 = 0.05 m >0.02 m ----- take e min=0.02 m
M min =Pu * e min = 169.0758*0.02
M min =3.8315 t.m
*​*وهو نفس العزم الذى حصلنا عليه فى نتائج التصميم بالبرنامج فى هذا الاتجاه*
تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (14 ديسمبر 2013)

​بالفعل مجهود اكثر من رائع وتستحق الشكر عليه


----------



## hema81 (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
ننتقل الان الى كيفيه حساب العزوم التصميميه النهائيه على العمود الذى نقوم بدراسته .فاذا كانت نتائج العزوم التصميميه على العمود كما يلى 





فالسؤال الان كيف يقوم البرنامج بحساب هذه العزوم ؟؟؟؟ وهل هى متفقه مع متطلبات الكود ام لا؟؟؟؟؟؟
بالرجوع للكود المصرى وللاعمده المقيده جانبيا نجد ان الكود حدد المعادلات التاليه لحساب العزوم التصميميه النهائيه كالتالى 








حيث ان M1 و M2 هى العزم الاصغر والعزم الاكبر على الترتيب والناتجه من التحليل الانشائى (العزوم الابتدائيه )و Mi هو العزم عند المقطع الحرج بالقرب من منتصف العمود والشكل التالى يوضح طريقه تجميع هذه العزوم 




وبالرجوع للكود البريطانى لحساب العزوم التصميميه للاعمده المقيده جانبيا نجد التالى 




وكما نرى فهى نفس المعادلات الموجوده فى الكود المصرى لحساب العزوم التصميميه النهائيه للاعمده المقيده جانبيا .
وبالرجوع للكود المصرى لحساب العزوم التصميميه النهائيه على الاعمده الغير مقيده والماخوذه ايضا عن الكود البريطانى نجدها كالتالى 








والشكل التالى يوضح طريقه تجميع العزوم التصميميه فى هذه الحاله 




والان تعرفنا على معادلات الكود الخاصه بتجميع العزوم التصميميه على الاعمده المقيده والاعمده الغير مقيده وننتقل ان شاء الله الى تطبيق تلك المعادلات على نتائج البرنامج حتى تتضح الصوره باذن الله 
تقبلوا تحياتى
*


----------



## hema81 (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
كما رأينا فى المشاركة السابقه المعادلات المستخدمه لحساب العزوم التصميميه النهائيه على الاعمده والتى تعتبر تجميع للعزوم الابتدائيه M1 و M2 والعزم عند المقطع الحرج Mi ونحاول الان حساب العزم Mi عند المقطع الحرج من العمود والقريب من منتصف العمود فاذا كانت النتائج كما يلى 




وبتطبيق المعادله الوارده بالكود والخاصه بحساب العزم Mi كما يلى 




نبدأ اولا بحساب العزم Mi حول المحور 3-3 وكما نرى بالمعادله السابقه فاننا نحتاج لمعرفة العزوم الابتدائيه M1وM2 حول هذا المحور والتى يتم تحديدها طبقا لحالة التحميل القصوى التى نقوم بالتصميم عليه والتى اوردناها فى مشاركه سابقه كما يلى 








حيث نجد التالى 
**M2=0.7718 t.m
M1 =-0.3807 t.m
Mi=0.4*M1+0.6*M2 >0.4M2
Mi =0.4*-0.3807+0.6*0.7718
Mi=-0.15228+0.46308=0.3108 t.m
*​*وكما نلاحظ ان هذه القيمه هى نفس القيمه التى قام البرنامج بحسابها ل Mi حول المحور 3-3 
يتبع 
*


----------



## hema81 (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
بنفس الطريقه يمكننا حساب العزم Mi حول المحور 2-2 فاذا كانت النتائج كما يلى 




وكانت العزوم الابتدائيه حول المحور 2-2 للعمود كما يلى 








وبتطبيق المعادله الخاصه بحساب Mi نجد التالى 
**M2=8.1439 t.m
M1=-4.6683 t.m 
Mi=0.4*-4.6683+0.6*8.1439
Mi=-1.86732+4.88634=3.01902 t.m
*​*وكما نلاحظ ان Mi=3.01902 t.m أقل من القيمه الوارده فى النتائج لذا نتحقق من القيمه 0.4M2 والتى يجب الاتقل قيمه ال Mi عنها طبقا للمعادله الواره بالكود 
*

*0.40M2=0.40*8.1439=3.2576 t.m 
Final Mi=3.2576 t.m
*​*وكما نرى فان هذه القيمه مطابقه تماما للقيمه التى قام البرنامج بحسابها فى هذا الاتجاه
وبذلك نكون قد انتهينا من الحسابات الخاصه بالعزم Mi والتحقق من مدى دقة البرنامج فى حساب القيم الخاصه بهذا العزم.
تقبلوا تحياتى
*


----------



## hema81 (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بذلك وبعد الانتهاء من المراحل السابقة والتعرف على جميع نتائج التصميم يتبقى لنا حساب العزوم التصميميه النهائيه والتى يعتمدها البرنامج فى التصميم وهى كالتالى 




فاذا كان العمود الذى نقوم بتصميمه هو عمود غير مقيد unbraced تكون المعادلات المستخدمه فى حساب العزوم التصميميه النهائيه طبقا للكود المصرى كما يلى 




وبتطبيق هذه المعادلات على النتائج السابقه نجد التالى 
- العزم التصميمى Design M2
design M2=M2+M add2-2 
يتبع 
*


----------



## hema81 (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
لحساب العزم التصميمى M2 
**Design M2 =M2+M add 2-2
Design M2 = 8.1439 + 4.7553=12.8991 t.m 
*​*وهو تماما كما فى نتائج التصميم 
*
*Design M3=M2 + M add3-3
Design M3=0.7718-1.1888 =-0.417 t.m
*​*وكما نلاحظ فهو اقل من القيمه التى تم اخذها فى التصميم لذا نقوم بالتحقق من القيمهMmin نجد أن : 
*
*M min =3.3815 t.m
*​*وهى اكبر من القيمه التى قمنا بحسابها ** 0.417 t.m لذا يتم اعتماد قيمه M min فى التصميم لتصبح Design M3=3.3815 t.m وهى مطابقه تماما لنتائج التصميم 
وبهذا نكون والحمد لله انتهينا من قراءة نتائج التصميم للاعمده بالكود البريطانى على برنامج الايتابس والتأكد من مطابقتها للكود المصرى .
ارجو ان تكون الصوره وضحت 
تقبلوا تحياتى
*

*
*​


----------



## civil mo7amed (14 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم وفي علمكم


----------



## quty (14 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا مهندس ابراهيم بارك الله في علمك وزادك منه


----------



## civil en.ali (14 ديسمبر 2013)

thanks


----------



## hema81 (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بعد ان انتهينا من قراءة نتائج التصميم للاعمده على برنامج الايتابس وقمنا بحساب العزوم التصميميه النهائيه على الاعمده وبالصدفة فان العمود الذى قمنا بدراسته هو عمود unbraced لذا قمنا بتطبيق المعادلات الخاصه بتجميع العزوم لحساب العزوم التصميمه لهذه الحاله .
اما فى حالة كانت الاعمده التى ندرسها braced يجب استخدام المعادلات التى ذكرنها من قبل لحساب العزوم التصميميه فى هذه الحاله كما يلى





وكما ذكرنا فى مشاركة سابقه ان:





اى ان الكود المصرى **يتيح لنا فى حال كان العمود مقيد وكذلك عمود قصير braced-short column ان نهمل العزوم الاضافيه على العمود .
الا اننا نجد ان برنامج الايتاب لا يهمل العزم الاضافى على هذه الاعمده اى ان الايتاب يأخذ تأثير العزوم الاضافيه سواء كان العمود مقيد او غير مقيد وكذلك قصير او طويل وهذا بالطبع زياده فى الامان ولكن وجب التنويه .
تقبلوا تحياتى
*


----------



## hema81 (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بعد قيام برنامج الايتاب بحساب كل القوى المؤثره على الاعمده وهى Pu و Mu2 وMu3 لاقصى حاله تحميل يقوم البرنامج من التحقق من نسبه التسليح التى قمنا بادخالها اثناء تعريف القطاع ويعطى لنا نسبه التسليح النهائيه كنسبه من القطاع الخرسانى للعمود كما بالصوره التاليه 




وحيث ان ابعاد القطاع الخرسانى هى 25*100 ونسبه التسليح هى 1.13% يمكن حساب As كما يلى 
*
*As=1.13*25*100/100=28.25 cm2
AS =28.25 cm2 use 14T16
*​*وبذلك نكون انتهينا من تصميم القطاع بابعاد 25*100 وتسليح 14T16 ويمكن رسم تفاصيل التسليح لهذا العمود كما يلى 




وايضا يعطينا البرنامج Capacity Ratio للقطاع وكلما كانت هذه النسبه قريبه جدا من الواحد كلما كان التصميم اقتصاديا وكما نرى فى مثالنا انها تساوى 0.935 اى ان هذا التصميم يعتبر تصميم اقتصادى وكلما قلت هذه النسبه بكثير عن القيمه 1 يلزم تصغير القطاع الخرسانى اى اننا لسنا فى حاجه الى كل هذا القطاع .
تقبلوا تحياتى 
*


----------



## mohamed saied (15 ديسمبر 2013)

مجهود رائع جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك.................ونرجو تثبيت الموضوع


----------



## civil en.ali (16 ديسمبر 2013)

مجهود رائع جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ونرجو تثبيت الموضوع​


----------



## أسامه مصطفى (17 ديسمبر 2013)

hema81 قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> نستكمل موضوعنا وبعد ان توصلنا الى ان المعامل k فى الكود المصرى يعادل المعامل B فى الكود البريطانى نتعرف الان على طريقه ادخال هذا المعامل فى برنامج الايتاب .
> ولكن لابد اولا ان نعرف اننا نقوم بدراسه الاعمده فى الاتجاهين x و y وذلك عن طريق تحديد نوع الاتصال عند نهايه الاعمده مرة فى الاتجاه x ومره فى اتجاه y ثم ندخل الى الجداول السابقه لتحديد Bx و By وهذه القيم يتم تحديدها لكل عمود بالدور الارضى للمبنى .
> وهنا نجد اننا سوف نتعامل مع كل عمود فى الدور الارضى لنقوم بادخال هذه المعاملات مره فى اتجاه المحور الرئيسى ومره فى اتجاه المحور الثانوى او Major axis و Minor axis وهذه المحور يمكن تعريفها كما بالصوره التاليه
> ...


شكرا مهندس ابراهيم 
بس مش العمود بيكون braced فى حالة وجود الكور يعنى قيمة K= 0.80 زى الكود ليه حضرتك وضعت قيمتها = 1.50 
وبعدين حضرتك لم توضح لنا حديد الكانات


----------



## hema81 (17 ديسمبر 2013)

أسامه مصطفى قال:


> شكرا مهندس ابراهيم
> بس مش العمود بيكون braced فى حالة وجود الكور يعنى قيمة K= 0.80 زى الكود ليه حضرتك وضعت قيمتها = 1.50
> وبعدين حضرتك لم توضح لنا حديد الكانات




*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اولا بالنسبه لوجود الكور او الشير ووال لا يعنى ان المبنى braced كما ذكرنا سابقا وانما لابد من حساب المعامل الفا ومقارنته بالقيم الوارده بالكود كما يلى




ثانيا بالنسبه للقيم الخاصه بالمعامل k او B طبعا يتم ادخالها من الجداول الموجوده بالكود على حسب حاله العمود هل هو مقيد او غير مقيد وحاله التثبيت لاطراف العمود فى كل اتجاه .
اما القيم الموجوده بالصوره التى ارفقتها هى فقط لتوضيح طريقه ادخال هذا المعامل على برنامج الايتاب
وان شاء الله نستكمل الموضوع لدراسه التسليح الافقى للاعمده ( الكانات )وكذلك كيفيه التعامل مع الاعمده فى الادوار المتكرره حتى يكتمل الموضوع باذن الله 
تقبل تحياتى
*


----------



## hema81 (21 ديسمبر 2013)

hema81 قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> وان شاء الله نستكمل الموضوع لدراسه التسليح الافقى للاعمده ( الكانات )وكذلك كيفيه التعامل مع الاعمده فى الادوار المتكرره حتى يكتمل الموضوع باذن الله
> تقبل تحياتى
> *


*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اذا اردنا دراسة النتائج التاليه والخاصه بتصميم القص للاعمده shear design كما بالصورة




نجد الاتى:
اولا يقوم البرنامج بحساب اقصى قوة قص Vu على العمود وذلك لاقصى حالة تحميل على العمود والتى قام البرنامج بالتصميم بناءا عليها واذا كانت الحاله E4 هى اقصى حالة تحميل يمكن ايجاد تلك القوى فى الاتجاهين Vu2 و Vu3 كما يلى 








وكما نرى فهى نفس القيم التى اعتمدها البرنامج فى التصميم 
ثم يقوم البرنامج بحساب اقصى قوة قصى يتحملها القطاع V max وكذلك قدره تحمل القطاع الخرسانى فقط فى القص Vc وايضا حساب قدره تحمل حديد التسليح فى القص Vs الموجود بالقطاع الذى قمنا بادخاله ونريد التحقق منه .
فاذا زادت قوة القص الموجوده على القطاع Vu عن القوى القصوى التى يتحملها القطاع والاقل من القيم التاليه V max=0.8 squirt Fcu or 5 Mpa فى هذه الحاله يجب زيادة ابعاد القطاع الخرسانى 
واذا قلت هذه القوة عن قدرة تحمل الخرسانه فى القص Vc يمكن استخدام حديد للكانات منيمم Asv min *
واذا كانت هذه القوه Vu اكبر من قدرة تحمل الخرسانه فى القص Vc وأقل من V max يتم حساب قيمة حديد التسليح للكانات Asv m2/m المطلوب كما بجدول النتائج السابق .
يتبع 
تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## hema81 (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
وبالرجوع الى العمود الذى نقوم بدراسته نجد ان البرنامج قام بالتحقق من حديد الكانات التى قمنا بادخالها اثناء تعريف القطاع كالتالى 




لنجد نتائج حديد التسليح للقص ( الكانات ) كالتالى 




فما معنى هذه النتائج ؟؟؟؟؟ على سبيل المثال Asv 3=0.00195 m2/m 
اى ان مساحه عدد افرع الكانات المطلوبه فى اتجاه المحور 3-3 وذلك لعدد الكانات فى المتر الطولى وحيث اننا ادخلنا المسافه بين الكانات فى الاتجاه الطول للعمود تساوى 0.16667 اى عدد 6 كانات فى المتر .
ولايجاد مساحه عدد افرع الكانه الواحده يتم قسمه المساحه الكليه المطلوبه على n+1 اى على عدد 7 كانات 
**Asv 3-3 for one stirrup =0.00195*10000/7=2.78 cm2 
use 6 T 8 mm
*​*اى اننا نحتاج فى هذا الاتجاه للكانه الواحده 6 افرع بقطر 8 مم 
وبالمثل يمكن الحساب للاتجاه الثانى سنجد اننا نحتاج فى هذا الاتجاه فى الكانه الواحده 2 فرعين قطر 8 مم 
وهذا يتوافق مع ما قمنا بتعريفه فى حديد الكانات اثناء تعريف القطاع .

تقبلوا تحياتى*
*
*


----------



## hema81 (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
وفيما يلى بعض التوصيات الخاصه بتسليح القص للاعمده ( الكانات ) والوارده بالكود المصرى 








تقبلوا تحياتى
*


----------



## hema81 (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بعد عمل Run / Design وظهور الرساله التاليه فى نتائج التصميم 





فهذا يعنى ان العمود unsafe ويلزم عمل اى من الحلول التاليه: 
1- زياده نسبة التسليح فى القطاع مع مراعاة الحدود الدنيا والقصوى لحديد التسليح بالاعمده طبقا للكود
2- زيادة القطاع الخرسانى للعمود Ac 
3- زيادة القطاع الخرسانى ونسبه التسليح للعمود .
وبذلك نكون قد انتهينا من قراءة نتائج التصميم لاحد الاعمده بالكامل .
واذا كنا نقوم بتصميم الاعمده لمبنى كامل مكون من دور ارضى ومجموعه من الادوار المتكرره باى عدد ما ومن خلال المشاركات السابقه بنفس الطريقه وبنفس الاسلوب يمكن تصميم الاعمده الموجوده بالدور الارضى للمبنى بالكامل والتأكد من انها safe ثم بعد ذلك وكما نعلم جميعا انه يتم تقليل قطاعات الاعمده فى الادوار المتكرره وذلك كل دورين او ثلاثة ادوار على حسب ارتفاع المبنى .
فالسؤال التالى كيف يمكننا نمذجة الاعمده وعمل تقليل ابعاد الاعمده (قصات الاعمده ) فى الادوار المتكرره على برنامج الايتاب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وكيف يمكن التحقق من هذه القطاعات فى هذه الادوار؟؟؟؟ وهل توجد طريقه سهله للتحقق من هذه الاعمده فى ان واحد ام لابد من ادخال المعاملات الخاصه بالتصميم كالمعامل B او K لكل عمود فى الاتجاهين فى جميع الادوار ؟؟؟؟؟
سنحاول ان شاء الله الاجابه على هذه الاسئله حتى يكتمل الموضوع باذن الله 
تقبلوا تحياتى
*


----------



## quty (21 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا مهندس ابراهيم ممكن لو تكرمت توضح كيف تم حساب القيم الموجوده اسفل الاعمده shear Vc/&m , shear Vs


----------



## ayelamayem77 (24 ديسمبر 2013)

hema81 قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> - بعد الانتهاء من تعريف القطاعات نقوم باختيار الاعمده والتى لها نفس القطاع وعمل group لتلك الاعمده فعلى سبيل المثال لدينا قطاعات 30*70 و30*80 و 30*100 نختار هذه القطاعات ونعمل لكلا منها جروب وليكن group30*70 و group 30*80 وgroup 30*100 وهكذا .........
> - من قائمة design / concrete frame design/select design groups
> ونختار الجروب التى قمنا بتعريفها للقطاعات المختلفه للاعمده لكى يقوم البرنامج بتصميمها اما عند عدم عمل تلك الخطوة فسوف يقوم البرنامج بفرض قطاعات عشوائيه للاعمده والتصميم على اساسها.
> ...



أخي المهندس/أبراهيم

أشكرك علي هذا العمل الرائع و أسأل الله أن يجعله في ميزان حسناتك

علي حد علمي خاصيه design with group تعمل فقط كما ذكر الhelp عند تفعيل auto select section و تخصيصه في الكمرات اما غير ذلك فلا يؤثر علي التصميم (أي لا يفرض البرنامج قطاعات عشوائيه و يقوم بالتصميم عليها )
أرجو إن جانبني الصواب أن ترفق مثال توضيحي يوضح وجهه نظرك و ذلك أذا أتسع وقتك 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## hema81 (24 ديسمبر 2013)

quty قال:


> شكرا جزيلا مهندس ابراهيم ممكن لو تكرمت توضح كيف تم حساب القيم الموجوده اسفل الاعمده shear Vc/&m , shear Vs


*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
لمعرفة كيفية حساب البرنامج لمقاومة الخرسانة فى القص Vc يمكنك مراجعة المانويل الخاص بالبرنامج حيث توجد العديد من المعادلات لحساب هذه القيم كمايلى 
















كما يوجد مثال محلول بالارقام داخل المانويل يمكنك الاطلاع عليه للمزيد عن هذا الموضوع 
تقبل تحياتى*


----------



## hema81 (24 ديسمبر 2013)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> أخي المهندس/أبراهيم
> 
> أشكرك علي هذا العمل الرائع و أسأل الله أن يجعله في ميزان حسناتك
> 
> ...



*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اشكرك اخى العزيز مهندس ايمن على كلماتك الطيبه وعودا حميدا للمنتدى بعد فترة غياب افتقدناك فيها وافتقدنا مشاركاتك المتميزة دائما .
واتفق مع ما ذكرته انت وهو مايتفق ايضا مع ما جاء بالمانويل الخاص بالبرنامج بخصوص تلك الجزئيه ولكنى تعمدت ذكر هذه الطريقه وهى ايضا صحيحه حيث قد تحدث مشاكل احيانا مع بعض الاخوة المهندسين عند عدم اطلاعه على المانويل كما جاء باحد المشاركات على الرابط التالى 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/382808-training-2013-engineer
لذا فهى للتوضيح فقط 
تقبل تحياتى 
*


----------



## hema81 (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*
فالسؤال التالى كيف يمكننا نمذجة الاعمده وعمل تقليل ابعاد الاعمده (قصات الاعمده ) فى الادوار المتكرره على برنامج الايتاب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وكيف يمكن التحقق من هذه القطاعات فى هذه الادوار؟؟؟؟ وهل توجد طريقه سهله للتحقق من هذه الاعمده فى ان واحد ام لابد من ادخال المعاملات الخاصه بالتصميم كالمعامل B او K لكل عمود فى الاتجاهين فى جميع الادوار ؟؟؟؟؟
سنحاول ان شاء الله الاجابه على هذه الاسئله حتى يكتمل الموضوع باذن الله 
تقبلوا تحياتى
*[/QUOTE]

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اذا نظرنا الى الصورة التاليه والتى تمثل مجموعة من الاعمده والتى تم ادخالها على برنامج الايتاب كما يلى 




نجد اننا نقوم بادخال العمود من سنتر العمود بينما مانقوم بتنفيذه فى الطبيعه والموجود باللوح الانشائيه كما يلى 




ولكن بالرجوع للبرنامج نجد اننا يمكنك تمثيل الاعمده على النحو السابق والموجود باللوح الانشائيه وعند تمثيلها بهذه الطريقه يمكنا عمل قصات الاعمده فى الادوار المتكرره 
فكيف يمكن عمل ذلك فى برنامج الايتاب ؟؟؟؟؟
نحاول الاجابه على هذا السؤال باذن الله 
تقبلوا تحياتى
*


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (24 ديسمبر 2013)

للمتابعة ان شاء اللهجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أسامه مصطفى (25 ديسمبر 2013)

hema81 قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> وبالرجوع الى العمود الذى نقوم بدراسته نجد ان البرنامج قام بالتحقق من حديد الكانات التى قمنا بادخالها اثناء تعريف القطاع كالتالى
> **
> 
> ...


سؤال يامهندس ابراهيم بالنسبه لافرع الكانات فى اتجاه 2-2 & 3-3 هل يتم وضع عددهاNumber of Confinement Bar in 3-dir =6 فى اتجاه موازى للمحور 3-3 والا عمودى على المحور 3-3 ؟؟


----------



## ayelamayem77 (25 ديسمبر 2013)

hema81 قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> وبالرجوع الى العمود الذى نقوم بدراسته نجد ان البرنامج قام بالتحقق من حديد الكانات التى قمنا بادخالها اثناء تعريف القطاع كالتالى
> 
> 
> ...





hema81 قال:


> *Asv 3-3 for one stirrup =0.00195*10000/7=2.78 cm2
> use 6 T 8 mm
> *​*اى اننا نحتاج فى هذا الاتجاه للكانه الواحده 6 افرع بقطر 8 مم
> وبالمثل يمكن الحساب للاتجاه الثانى سنجد اننا نحتاج فى هذا الاتجاه فى الكانه الواحده 2 فرعين قطر 8 مم
> ...



أخي المهندس/ أبراهيم

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله

الجزء الخاص من القائمه السابقه الخاص confinement bars

لقد لاحظت أن البرنامج يقوم بتصميم القص للعمود و أعطاء نسبه مساحه الكانات المستخدمه للقص الي المسافه بينها ASV/S
بدون الاهتمام بالبيانات المدخله من المستخدم و ذلك في حاله أختيار الخيار Reinforcement to be checked أو Reinforcement to be designed

و هذا شئ غريب ...

أي في المثال الذي أرفقته عند تغيير الخيار الي reinforcement to be designed ستجد ASV/S=0.00195
فلا أدري ما فائده الجزء الخاص يCONFINEMENT BARS في القائمه السابقه مع العلم هي غير موجوده في الاصدار 9
أرجو التوضيح لعل شئ غير واضح بالنسبه لي

ملاحظه في القائمه السابقه:
Number of confinement bars in 3-direction​
هو مجموع الاسياخ الرأسيه المقيده بواسطه الكانات الموازيه لمحور 3 للقطاع 


Number of confinement bars in 2-direction​
هو مجموع الاسياخ الرأسيه المقيده بواسطه الكانات الموازيه لمحور 2 للقطاع

أكرر شكري لك أخي أبراهيم .


----------



## hema81 (25 ديسمبر 2013)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> أخي المهندس/ أبراهيم
> 
> السلام عليكم و رحمه الله
> 
> ...




*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اشكرك اخى المهندس ايمن على المتابعه الجيده والتدقيق 
وبالرجوع للمانويل الخاص بالبرنامج فى تصميم الاعمده نجد ان المانويل قد وضح لنا الخطوات التى يقوم بها البرنامج لتصميم الاعمده كالتالى :
بالنسبه للتسليح الرأسى وفى حاله قيام المستخدم بتعريف القطاع الخرسانى والتسليح الرأسى واختيار التحقق من هذه المدخلات Reinforcement to be checked يقوم البرنامج بالتحقق من هذه المدخلات بالفعل وهل هى safe or unsafe اما فى حال تم اختيار Reinforcement to be design يقوم البرنامج بالتصميم للقطاع سواء قام المستخدم بتعريف ابعاد وتسليح القطاع ام لم يعرفها .
هذا بالنسبه للتسليح الرأسى اما بالنسبه للتسليح الافقى (الكانات ) وبالتدقيق فى المانويل نجد انه ذكر حاله واحده فقط وهى ان البرنامج يقوم بتصميم الحديد الافقى فى كل الحالات ولا يقوم بالتحقق من ما قام المستخدم بتعريفه كما يلى 



*
*




اى اننا نصل من ذلك الى ان البرنامج بالفعل يقوم فقط بتصميم حديد الكانات وليس التحقق منها وحساب المساحة المطلوبه فى كل اتجاه وذلك لكل متر طولى من العمود حيث نقوم نحن بفرض قيمه لقطر الكانات والمسافة الرأسيه بين الكانات spacing (عدد الكانات فى المتر) ومنها يمكن حساب عدد افرع الكانات المطلوبه فى كل اتجاه كما وضحنا سابقا .
تقبل تحياتى
*


----------



## hema81 (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
نستكمل موضوعنا باذن الله 
للبدء فى عمل تقليل قطاعات الاعمده (قصات الاعمده )فى الادوار المتكرره على برنامج الايتاب بعد الانتهاء من تصميم الاعمده بالدور الارضى نتبع الخطوات التاليه :
- اذا نظرنا للصوره التاليه لقطاع عمود 




نجد ان البرنامج يعطى المسميات السابقه لسنتر العمود ولاركان العمود على حسب المحاور المحليه وال default للبرنامج اننا نقوم بادخال العمود من خلال نقطه مركز العمود Centroid وهذه النقاط تسمى insertion point .
- بعد تفعيل الخيار All stories من اسفل شاشة البرنامج يتم اختيار عمود عمود ومن قائمة Assign / frame / insertion point تظهر الشاشه التاليه 




حيث نقوم باختيار cardinal point على حسب وضع واتجاه العمود مثلا top left او bottom left او top right او bottom right لتصبح الاعمده فى جميع الادوار على النحو التالى طبقا للمثال الذى ارفقناه سابقا 




وهى تماما كما باللوح الانشائيه طبقا للاوجه الثابته للاعمده كما يلى 




- على فرض ان لدينا عمود بقطاع 30*100 فى الدور البدروم والارضى ثم 25*100 فى الدور الاول والثانى ثم 25*90 فى الدور الثالث والرابع وهكذا ..............نقوم اولا بعمل similar story للادوار المتشابهه واختيار الاعمده التى لها نفس القطاع واظهارها وحدها ثم نفعل الخيار similar story وننتقل من خلال شاشة ال plan بين الادوار ونخصص القطاع للاعمده على حسب الادوار ويتم تكرار ذلك لجميع نماذج الاعمده الموجوده بالمبنى .
بذلك نكون قد انتهينا من عمل تخفيض قطاعات الاعمدة فى الادوار المتكرره بطريقه سهله ومبسطه 
تقبلوا تحياتى 
*


----------



## hema81 (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
بعد ان انتهينا من عمل قصات الاعمده فى الادوار المتكرره بالطريقة السابقة نكون قد اخذنا تأثير العزوم المتولده على الاعمده والناتجه عن الترحيل بين مركز ثقل الاعمده مابين الادوار **نتيجه هذا التخفيض وذلك بالاضافه الى العزوم الناتجه من التحليل الانشائى .
وبالطبع وبعد الانتهاء من هذه الخطوة واعاده عمل Run design سوف نجد ان بعض الاعمده فى الدور الارضى اصبحت unsafe والسبب فى ذلك معروف وهو العزوم الاضافيه التى تولدت نتيجة تخفيض قطاعات الاعمده فى الادوار المتكرره وفى حالة حدوث ذلك نقوم بزياده نسبه التسليح او زياده ابعاد القطاع واعاده التصميم مره اخرى حتى يكون العمود safe .
اما بالنسبه لباقى الاعمده فى الادوار المتكرره فهى الان قطاعات منيمم بالنسبه لنا بمعنى اننا استنتجناه من قطاعات الاعمده بالدور الارضى بعد عمل تخفيض للعرض فى حدود 5سم وفى الطول فى حدود 10 سم فى الادوار المتكرره ولم نقم بتصميمها بعد .
لذا لكى نقوم بتصميم هذه الاعمده لابد من ادخال معاملات التصميم الخاصه بها وهى B او المعامل k طبقا للكود المصرى لتحديد طول الانبعاج وذلك فى الاتجاهين .
وحتى لا نرهق انفسنا وطالما اننا اتفقنا على ان هذه القطاعات هى منيمم بالنسبه لنا اى لن نقوم بتقليلها اكثر من ذلك لذا نقوم بالتحقق منها على اسواء الاحتمالات الممكنه وذلك بأن نختار هذه الاعمده وادخال المعامل k=1 فى حالة ان الاعمده braced وادخال المعامل k=1.5 فى حالة ان الاعمده unbraced وذلك على اعتبار الحالة الاسواء كما قلنا وهى ان يكون العمود partially fixed عند نقط اتصاله العلويه والسفليه .
وفى حال ظهر لنا عمود unsafe نقوم اولا بادخال القيم الدقيقه للمعامل k له على حسب الاتصال عند نهايه العمود واذا ظل unsafe فى هذه الحالة لابد من زياده قطاع العمود بدأ من الدور الارضى 
ارجو ان تكون الصوره وضحت 
وان اكون وفقت فى طرح هذا الموضوع 
وان يكون هذا العمل خالصا لوجه الله ونسالكم الدعاء 
تقبلوا تحياتى*


----------



## mdeekcoco1 (29 ديسمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله الخير وجعل مقامك جنة الفردوس الاعلى عمل رائع رائع وبارك الله في علمك وزداك واللهم يرضى عنك في الدنيا والاخرة ويسعدك ياحي ياقيوم





hema81 قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> وبالرجوع الى العمود الذى نقوم بدراسته نجد ان البرنامج قام بالتحقق من حديد الكانات التى قمنا بادخالها اثناء تعريف القطاع كالتالى
> 
> 
> ...




عندي استفسار بسيط لعلى لم افهم المعنى
*use 6 T 8 mm هدا يعني ان الكانة الواحده يوجد بها 6 فروع صح
اريد معرفة كم كانه في المتر " او هو يكون على حسب المسافة بين الكانات التى تم وضعها في مثالك هو 0.1666666 يعني 6 كانات في المتر 
هل مافهمت صح 
وهل يكون الكمرات نفس الاعمدة عند اخراج النتائج 
وبارك الله فيك *


----------



## hema81 (29 ديسمبر 2013)

mdeekcoco1 قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله الخير وجعل مقامك جنة الفردوس الاعلى عمل رائع رائع وبارك الله في علمك وزداك واللهم يرضى عنك في الدنيا والاخرة ويسعدك ياحي ياقيوم
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم واشكرك على كلماتك الطيبه بارك الله فيك
بالنسبه للكانات فكما ذكرت بان البرنامج يقوم بحساب المساحه المطلوبه للكانات فى المتر الطولى من العمود وذلك للاتجاهين وما عليك سوى ان تفرض قطر الكانه والمسافة بين الكانات فى الاتجاه الطولى للحصول على عدد الكانات فى المتر .
ومعنى use 6T8 فى المثال الخاص بنا هو ان قطر الكانه المستخدم هو 8 مم وعدد افرع الكانه المطلوب فى هذا الاتجاه هو 6 افرع للكانه الواحده .
اما بالنسبه للمسافه بين الكانات فى الاتجاه الطولى S فاذا فرضنا انها 0.16667 اى اننا سوف نضع عدد 6 كانات فى المتر الطولى كما يجب علينا ايضا الا ننسى التوصيات الوارده بالكود بخصوص تكثيف الكانات عند نهايات الاعمده لتحقيق الاشتراطات الخاصه بمقاومة الاحمال الجانبيه ( الرياح والزلازل) والتى ذكرناها فى مشاركه سابقه .
وبالنسبه للكمرات يتم التعامل بنفس الاسلوب بفرض القطر والمسافة بين الكانات وحساب عدد افرع الكانة وهذه طبعا فى اتجاه V2 (عمق الكمره) ولكن لا انصحك بتصميم الكمرات على برنامج الايتاب والتى يمكن تصميمها بسهوله خارج البرنامج .
تقبل تحياتى
*


----------



## محمد السعيد على (6 يناير 2014)

hema81 قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> نستكمل موضوعنا باذن الله
> للبدء فى عمل تقليل قطاعات الاعمده (قصات الاعمده )فى الادوار المتكرره على برنامج الايتاب بعد الانتهاء من تصميم الاعمده بالدور الارضى نتبع الخطوات التاليه :
> - اذا نظرنا للصوره التاليه لقطاع عمود
> ...


جزاك الله كل خير ..... السؤال هل لوقمت بتوقيع الاعمده فى الايتابس مثل الواقع واختيار اللامركزيه قبل التصميم فى برنامج الايتابس كاف لتصميم العمود نظرا لعدم وجود stiff فى الايتابس . الشىء التانى هل نقوم بتمثيل الكمرات الخارجيه على حدود البلاطه الخارجيه ام فى محورها . تحياتى


----------



## hema81 (7 يناير 2014)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير ..... السؤال هل لوقمت بتوقيع الاعمده فى الايتابس مثل الواقع واختيار اللامركزيه قبل التصميم فى برنامج الايتابس كاف لتصميم العمود نظرا لعدم وجود stiff فى الايتابس . الشىء التانى هل نقوم بتمثيل الكمرات الخارجيه على حدود البلاطه الخارجيه ام فى محورها . تحياتى


*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
جزاكم الله خيرا 
اذا نظرنا الى العزوم التى قد تتولد على الاعمده نجد انها تتمثل فى العزوم الناتجه من الاحمال الجانبيه وهذه العزوم يتم اخذ تأثيرها اثناء التحليل الانشائى بادخال هذه الاحمال على المبنى وكذلك العزوم الناتجه عن الترحيل بين مركز العمود ومحور الكمرات كما بالصوره التاليه 




وهذه العزوم لم يلزمنا الكود بأخذ تأثيرها على الاعمده حيث تم مراعاة ذلك فى الحدود التى وضعها الكود للعلاقة بين طول العمود وعرضه والتى لا تزيد عن 5 وكذلك معامل الامان الذى تم اخذه فى كل من اجهاد الخرسانه والحديد وبالتالى يمكنا تمثيل العمود كما بالصوره التاليه 
**




*​*واخيرا العزوم الناتجه عن الترحيل بين مراكز الاعمده بين الادوار المتكرره نتيجة تقليل قطاعات الاعمده فى هذه الادوار (قصات الاعمده) وهذه العزوم يتم اخذ تاثيرها عن طريق ال insertion point فى برنامج الايتاب كما وضحنا سابقا .
وفى كل الاحوال يتم اخذ العزوم الدنيا M min فى التصميم والتى تساوى Pu*e min 
وبذلك نكون قد اخذنا تاثير جميع العزوم المحتمله على الاعمده ويمكن تصميم الاعمده على هذه العزوم
أما بالنسبه للكمرات فيتم رسمها على الحدود الخارجيه للبلاطه لاخذ كامل مسطح البلاطه 
تقبل تحياتى
*


----------



## محمد السعيد على (8 يناير 2014)

يمكنا تمثيل العمود كما بالصوره التاليه 
*




*​*هذا يعنى ترحيل العمود من منتصفه حتى نقطه التقاء الكمرات الساقطه ..ولو مثلنا الكمرات عموما سواء كانت خارجيه ام داخليه من محورها ....يوجد مشكله ؟ تحياتى*


----------



## hema81 (8 يناير 2014)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> يمكنا تمثيل العمود كما بالصوره التاليه
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بالطبع كما تفضلت ولا توجد مشكله فى ذلك 
تقبل تحياتى
*


----------



## محمد السعيد على (8 يناير 2014)

اشكرك على سرعه الرد م / ابراهيم جزاك الله كل خير
هذا يعنى عند نقل الاعمده من ملف الاتوكاد ان نحافظ على مكانها فى المعمارى قبل تصديرها للايتابس
لاننا لو حركنا الاعمده الطرفيه فى ملف الاتوكاد وبدانا فى عمل Insertion point سنرجع مره اخرى للمعمارى .... طالما الايتابس ياخذ اللامركزيه فى الاعمده فلاداعى لتحريك الاعمده . ايه رايك تحياتى


----------



## hema81 (9 يناير 2014)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> اشكرك على سرعه الرد م / ابراهيم جزاك الله كل خير
> هذا يعنى عند نقل الاعمده من ملف الاتوكاد ان نحافظ على مكانها فى المعمارى قبل تصديرها للايتابس
> لاننا لو حركنا الاعمده الطرفيه فى ملف الاتوكاد وبدانا فى عمل Insertion point سنرجع مره اخرى للمعمارى .... طالما الايتابس ياخذ اللامركزيه فى الاعمده فلاداعى لتحريك الاعمده . ايه رايك تحياتى




*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
نظرا لان الاصدار الجديد من برنامج الايتاب لم يتضمن تعريف البلاطه ال stiff كما فى برنامج السيف لذا لابد من ادخال جميع الاعمده بحيث يكون اتصالها مع الكمرات عند مركز العمود سواء كانت هذه الاعمده داخليه ام اعمده طرفيه وفى هذه الحاله لايقوم برنامج الايتاب باخذ تأثير اللامركزيه نتيجه تقليل قطاع العمود فى الادوار المتكرره لذا فاننا نقوم بعد ذلك بتغير ال insertion point للعمود من المركز الى احد اركان العمود كما وضحنا سابقا على حسب وضع العمود فى المعمارى (حالة العمود المستطيل ) او تركها كما هى فى مركز العمود ( حالة العمود دائرى ) حيث ان تقليل قطاع العمود فى هذه الحاله متساوى من جميع الجهات 
وبعد الانتهاء من ضبط ال insertion point لجميع الاعمده وعمل assign لقطاعات الاعمده بالقطاعات الفعليه التى ستنفذ فى الطبيعه (قصات الاعمده ) عندها فقط يقوم برنامج الايتاب بأخذ تأثير العزوم الناتجه عن اللامركزيه بين الاعمده فى الادوار المتكرره .
ارجو ان تكون الصوره وضحت 
تقبل تحياتى
*


----------



## محمد السعيد على (10 يناير 2014)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله الخير كله اتمنى من المهندس / ابراهيم المجتهد ان يلخص الموضوع على شكل Flow chart ... تحياتى


----------



## محمد السعيد على (16 يناير 2014)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله الخير كله اتمنى من المهندس / ابراهيم المجتهد ان يلخص الموضوع على شكل Flow chart ... تحياتى


بالاضافه الى الطلب السابق .... تاثير p-دلتا فى التحليل الانشائى وتاثيرها على الاعمده ؟ تحياتى


----------



## abodafer (10 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك م / ابراهيم ...مجهود رائع ويستحق منا كل تقدير ...زادك الله من علمه


----------



## maaam5831112 (11 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
تحية للسادة المهندسين على هذه المعلومات القيمة والمجهود الكبير المبذول
عندي استفسار وهو حالة ان العمود مقيد في اتجاه وغير مقيد في الاتجاه الاخر
فمثلا لو ارتفاع الدور 3 متر ويوجد عامود على منور ومقيد في اتجاه واحد فقط والاتجاه الاخر غير مقيد بمعنى ان ارتفاع العامود في اتجاه 3 متر وفي الاتجاه الثاني 6 متر لعدم وجود كمرة مثلا
الاحظ ان البرنامج يقوم بحساب الطول 3 متر في الاتجاهين ولا يعتبر عدم تقييد العامود في الاتجاه الاخر ولذا اضطر ان اقوم بتعديل الطول بنفسي من خلال overwrites
فهل يوجد طريقة ربما لا اعلمها تجعل البرنامج يحس بتقييد العامود في اي اتجاه
اكرر شكري وتقديري لكل من شارك في هذا النقاش الرائع واخص بالذكر المهندس hema81 والمهندس اسامه نوارة
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## mostafoz (5 مايو 2014)

جهد مشكور بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزانك 
لقد تابعت الموضوع من البدايه للنهايه جهد رائع واستفدت كثيراً 

أود أن أضيف معلومه مادمنا نتحدث عن الكود البريطانى فأن الربرنامج يعطى نسب تسليح دنيا للأعمده .4% وهى خلاف الكود المصرى .6% لذلك وجب التنويه


----------



## toteelna (23 فبراير 2015)

في بلادنا نستخدم الكود البريطاني هل ترتب اي مشكلة في استخدامي للكود الأمريكي مثلاً؟


----------



## mossab khaled (18 مارس 2015)

للاسف فقد الموضوع قيمته 
نظرا لان الصور لم تعد تظهر بشكل صحيح 

لو في احد احتفظ بالموضوع على جهازه ممكن يعيد رفعه مره اخرى لو تكرم 
لأن الموضوع اكثر من رائع ومفيد جدا (تصميم الاعمده على الايتابس طبقا للكود المصري)
على كل حال 
شكرا جريلا لكل من ساهم وكل من أفاد واستفاد 
وشكرا لاداره هذا الموقع الرائع


----------



## egyengine (29 أبريل 2015)

mossab khaled قال:


> للاسف فقد الموضوع قيمته
> نظرا لان الصور لم تعد تظهر بشكل صحيح
> 
> لو في احد احتفظ بالموضوع على جهازه ممكن يعيد رفعه مره اخرى لو تكرم
> ...


شكر كبير جدا للمهندس ابراهيم و المهندس اسامه ... بس فعلا الموضوع فقد قيمته بدون الصور ...و يا سلام لو المهندس ابراهيم عمل فيديو يبقى هيفيد ناس كتير بعلمه


----------



## egyengine (29 أبريل 2015)

هذا الموضوع الجميل يجب أن يتوج بفيديو يا باشمهندس ابراهيم


----------



## mkiali1000 (11 يونيو 2015)

اللهم اجزئ جميع المشاركين الجنة و اهل الخير في الدنيا هم اهل الخير في الاخرة


----------



## ahmedelsheikh73 (30 أغسطس 2015)

فيه مشكلة فيه صور اعلانات مكان الصور التوضيحية يا ريت يكون فيه حل من قبل المشرفين على الملتقى وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## aabdelwahb (4 يوليو 2016)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Ahmed sherkawi (12 سبتمبر 2017)

جزي الله المهندس ابراهيم والمهندس أسامة عنا خيرا... موضوغ مهم ولكن فقد أهميته بسبب ان الصور اتمسحت لكن بفضل الله أحد الزملاء رفع رابط لملف به الموضوع بالصور 

http://www.mediafire.com/file/gyfer...+كبديل+عن+الكود+المصرى+فى+برنامج+الايتابس.pdf


----------



## Ahmed sherkawi (12 سبتمبر 2017)

جزي الله المهندس ابراهيم والمهندس أسامة عنا خيرا... موضوغ مهم ولكن فقد أهميته بسبب ان الصور اتمسحت لكن بفضل الله أحد الزملاء رفع رابط لملف به الموضوع بالصور 

http://www.mediafire.com/file/gyfer...+كبديل+عن+الكود+المصرى+فى+برنامج+الايتابس.pdf


----------

